# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Jacqui is the Birthday Girl

## bob_f_aboc

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

To a Minnesotan from a former Iowan 

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jacqui

Thank You !!!

I have narrowed down my list of needed gifts for my birthday to the following:

1. Essilor (all of it)

2. Lux or Safilo

3. A new lab ( complete with freeform and AR)

4. A *LARGE* quantity of unmarked $100 bills.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Thank You !!!
> 
> I have narrowed down my list of needed gifts for my birthday to the following:
> 
> 1. Essilor (all of it)
> 
> 2. Lux or Safilo
> 
> 3. A new lab ( complete with freeform and AR)
> ...


Well, I had gotten both Lux *and* Safilo.  I guess I can give you Lux and save Safilo for Fezz next year.

Sorry, after those purchases, I don't even have a large quantity of unmarked pennies.

:cheers:

----------


## mullo

*Hope you have a GREAT*
* Birthday Jacqui!!!!!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## GOS_Queen

I hope you have an amazing birthday!  

:cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Thank You !!!
> 
> I have narrowed down my list of needed gifts for my birthday to the following:
> 
> 1. Essilor (all of it)
> 
> 2. Lux or Safilo
> 
> 3. A new lab ( complete with freeform and AR)
> ...



Darn! Al I have are these crummy old _marked_ $100 bills.


Happy Big 'Ol Purple Birthday !!!!

----------


## Fezz

Have a great one Jacqui!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


Now I have my anniversary and Jacqui's birthday to celebrate today! Very cool!!

----------


## Judy Canty

Happy Birthday to YOUUU!!!!
Happy Birthday to YOUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
Happy Birthday dear Jacquiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jacqui

> Now I have my anniversary and Jacqui's birthday to celebrate today! Very cool!!


*Happy Anniversary !!!*

----------


## mlm

Happy Birthday Jacqui!!!
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

I'm sorry I can't fulfill anything on your wish list...but I could feed you enough beer to make you think you got everything you wanted! :p

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Now I have my anniversary and Jacqui's birthday to celebrate today! Very cool!!


Is that marriage or work anniversary???

Either way, how many years have you been tolerated?

Happy Anniversary Fezz!!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## hcjilson

Happy Birthday Granny!....mamy more to you!

----------


## Framebender

Happy Birthday!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## harry a saake

salute, denero, amore

----------


## Happylady

Happy Birthday!  :cheers:

----------


## For-Life

Happy Birthday Jacqui

----------


## Jacqui

> salute, denero, amore


I love it when he talks that way :) :)

----------


## optigrrl

Looks like I'm a little late to the party!

Happy Birthday Jacqui!!!!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> Thank You !!!
> 
> I have narrowed down my list of needed gifts for my birthday to the following:
> 
> *1. Essilor (all of it)*
> 
> *2. Lux or Safilo*
> 
> *3. A new lab ( complete with freeform and AR)*
> ...


 
 Happy Birthday........... 
Your Cyberwish has just come true, its all in the box. 
:D :cheers:

----------


## Snitgirl

Happy Belated Birthday Grandma!! Hope your day was AWESOME...:cheers:

----------


## Spexvet

Happy birthday, Ms. Jacqui!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Looks like I'm a little late to the party!
> 
> Happy Birthday Jacqui!!!!


Me too, but hope it was good!!!!

----------


## Cindy K

Another one late to the party! :bbg:

all da best!

----------


## karen

Didya do anything special?????

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACQUI* 
Theres been so many birthdays this month its getting hard to keep up. There were 7 in our office alone and we only have 22 people.

What is up with all these optical people born in August???
November must have been a slow month for everyones parents:D

----------


## Jubilee

Sorry it is belated.. but :cheers:Happy Birthday!:cheers:

Well at least I hope it was a happy one, and it is followed by many more happy days and years.

----------


## spazz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## optical24/7

A fella takes a break from the boards and look who has a B'Day....

A Big 'ol Texas 
Happy Birthday!

Belatedly to you!!!!!!!


p.s. I can scrounge up some unmarked bills and even a few beaks if you still need 'em. ( dang pesky ducks and grackles....)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> A fella takes a break from the boards and look who has a B'Day....
> 
> A Big 'ol Texas 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Belatedly to you!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> p.s. I can scrounge up some unmarked bills and even a few beaks if you still need 'em. ( dang pesky ducks and grackles....)



Yeah, it sure is hard to come up with unmarked bills after blasting them with a shotgun.:D:cheers:

----------


## Andrew Weiss

Sorry I missed the real day, but this just extends your birthday for a bit, right?

:cheers:Happy Birthday Tooooo Youuuuuuu!!:cheers:

Requested cash will be dropped off in unmarked bills in a brown paper bag at the nearest creepy bus-stop in the dead of night . . . ;);)

----------


## DocInChina

GUILTY.....I missed wishing you a Happy Birthday. Hope you had a great one!

Eric

----------


## Jacqui

Thank you, everyone

----------


## Icareforeyecare

Hope you had a great, great birthday!  Cheers to you and wishing you every wish fulfilled this year!!!!:)

----------


## JERRY HUANG

Happy birthday to Jacqui.....:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jacqui

Thank you, Jerry. And how is China??

----------


## HarryChiling

*Happy Birthday*



[pong]*---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@*[/pong]

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [pong]*---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@**---)-{@*[/pong]


Harry do you ever sleep?

----------


## chip anderson

:)Happy Birthday!

Shame we have to have them, but enjoy it all day.

Chip

----------

